# Favourite Piano Music from... Bizet?



## Mesa

I was aware that Bizet did an odd bit on the piano here and there, but never took it upon myself to seek them out.

In the last few days i have, and i now feel equal measures of guilt and shame for not doing so earlier. That said, i've never chanced upon any solo piano pieces by him through the long hours of youtubing and spotifying. I blame Carmen.

Admittedly there's nothing which quite touches L'Arlessienne or his later operatic work in sheer depth, but there is plenty of enjoyment to be had from it.

I've found the 'Esquisses Musicales' to contain an abundance of lyrical whimsy and many great ideas. The two Nocturnes he did were both worthwhile, and the four Preludes, too.

The 'Chants du Rhin' are also nice, but in places do sound a bit like dodgy Etudes. The last part 'Le Retour' is my favourite, some lovely counterpointery and a memorable lead melody.

Greatest find of the bunch so far is this absolute beast of a piece:





Anything i'm missing?


----------



## kv466

Well, I'm not surprised that is your favorite find so far. I happen to like this beast very much. Then again, variations are one of my favorite forms and Glenn is one of my favorite people to perform them. The other stuff is really quite beautiful, most of it. I've got Julia something doing them on Naxos.


----------

